# UK R33 GTR



## AntGTR (Feb 8, 2007)

Just thought i'd post a couple of pics of my UK R33 GTR, slowly getting exactly how I want her. :smokin:


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Nice. I've got the same wheels as you!


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

looking amazing mate keep up the good work!!! who did the seats??? they look really good in the car!! have you done much to the engine?? and also what number uk car is it??? many thanks rich


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

:thumbsup:

Nice clean lookin GTR there my friend ...


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

leather seats were an option on the uk cars.
mine are black with red stitching.


----------



## AntGTR (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks guys, as far as I am aware the leathers were done from new, not done a great deal to the engine, its about 400bhp, will have to wait unitl im a little older for more engine mods as my insurance would rocket, just going to do a few more things styling wise for now i.e more carbon! :bowdown1: 

Oh and it's number 87.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

i guess it isn't to bad


----------



## AntGTR (Feb 8, 2007)

Not bad for a runaround!


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

nailsgtr600 said:


> looking amazing mate keep up the good work!!! who did the seats??? they look really good in the car!! have you done much to the engine?? and also what number uk car is it??? many thanks rich


I thought they only came with black leather, only 20 came with leather. It was contracted to Connellys, if the seats have skyline embossed just below the headrest would be, then its genuine. I have number 81 with black leather. I think thats had a retrim, the door cards have the original red piping still on them.


----------



## AntGTR (Feb 8, 2007)

I thought this too, but it does still have SKYLINE embossed below the would be headrest.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Its a first for me, you should be able to confirm with Middlehurst, you learn something new everyday. Well that makes your interior a rare one.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

AFAIK the R33 only was offered with either Black or Red leather interiors. 

There were very few red ones as you can imagine probably due to the acquired taste!

Buy you'll be surprised that the "company" who had the Middlehurst contract, offered virtually any colour. So it maybe that this was a special order from day one, or alternatively done later on by the owner.

I'm only basing the above on, due to the fact that the red piping is still on the door cards, and your confiramtion of the "SKYLINE" embossed into the leather.


----------



## T88_Power (Dec 28, 2005)

its very nice shame about the driver.ha


----------



## AntGTR (Feb 8, 2007)

Oi less of that, your just jealous :chuckle:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

r33 v-spec said:


> AFAIK the R33 only was offered with either Black or Red leather interiors.
> 
> There were very few red ones as you can imagine probably due to the acquired taste!
> 
> ...



The leather was anything you wanted your wallet to stretch to, the cheapest option was a plain single colour. 
After that came piping etc all adding to the price.
I know as I spec'd mine from new 

Nice car BTW.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

You learn something new everyday! 

Thought it was only offered in red or black.


----------



## AntGTR (Feb 8, 2007)

Yep, nice to learn new things about the car, thanks guys :thumbsup:


----------



## T88_Power (Dec 28, 2005)

AntGTR said:


> Oi less of that, your just jealous :chuckle:[/QUOTE
> 
> Really nice..when you coming down the garage.


----------



## AntGTR (Feb 8, 2007)

When I get chance, been hectic got lots of work on outside of work, plus been working on the mazda. Cant wait till its done!


----------



## T88_Power (Dec 28, 2005)

AntGTR said:


> When I get chance, been hectic got lots of work on outside of work, plus been working on the mazda. Cant wait till its done!


No worries will here you coming down the road anyay.:smokin:


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Looking very very nice there mate.


----------



## AntGTR (Feb 8, 2007)

Cheers Ian, still have these Silvia bits if you want them, i'll hold on to them if you do.


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks Ant,
What parts was it that you had again mate?

How is the Mazda going now?


----------



## AntGTR (Feb 8, 2007)

Think it was o/s/r caliper and inner flexi hoses, caliper is recon (never used) and the flexi's are brand new nissan parts.

Mazda is coming along ok, just took out the sunroof to weld it up and the complete front end is off but its getting there slowly!


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Thats good to hear mate.
I will have them flexi hoses if thats ok mate, let me know what postage costs.
Give me a PM.


----------



## Mirage (Jul 24, 2006)

didnt know you had a GTR mate, it looks very nice.

long live the 323  (i still miss my my 323 GTR )


----------



## AntGTR (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah no probs Ian will have to dig them out.

Mirage, cheers mate. Yeah had it for comin up to 2yrs now, all good fun!

323 is now my project car, origianally a GTi it has a GTR engine, just started welding up the sunroof, using it as a track car.


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

Beautiful mate. Nice and shiny.:bowdown1:


----------

